# 2004 Sundance B18 Skiff



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

2004 Sundance B18 Skiff with a 70hp Suzuki 4 stroke and trailer for sale in Pensacola Fl. The boat is in Perfect Running Order. Great flounder or fishing boat for the area. The boat floats in 6 inches of water and I have a Flounder Rail and Flounder Lights that are additional.

$8,990 obo

Call CHRIS 
850 723 7889 cell


----------

